
The Hidden Benefits of Launching Your Tech Startup in Latin America - egusa
https://about.crunchbase.com/blog/latin-america-tech-industry-startup
======
micksabox
I’m a second generation Ecuadorian-Colombian living in Canada. I run a
software development shop [1] helping startups and businesses build their
software infrastructure. Would love to connect with devs in South America.

Alguien quiere conectar para desarrollar productos, servicios y aplicaciones?
Mándame mensaje a michael arroba Sovilon punto com.

[1] Sovilon.com

